# Dodo Juice - Tarmalade



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

*Price & Availablilty:*
£15.99 for 200ml
Available from all good resellers

*Used on:*
Mk3 Seat Ibiza Cupra

*Manufacturer's Product Information & Instructions:*
Taken from Elite Car Care
_Tar removers have historically had a couple of issues - they 'run off' the paintwork and smell horrible. Tarmalade addresses both points. It's a thick paste based on nature's own degreaser and super-solvent, orange oil. So it clings to paintwork, giving a good dwell time, and smells of fresh oranges. In fact, it's so pleasant to use you'll have to stop yourself spreading it on your toast... _

*Packaging:*
I was only given a sample (hence why I've not got word for word what it says on the package), but here's what it looks like









_Image Source: Elite Car Care_

*Appearance & Fragrance:*
Well, it's a browny/orange colour, and it a gooey, paste like substance. Not sure what to compare it to. Oh, and guess what it smells like..... Marmalade 

*Cutting & Cleaning Power:*
I must say it does the job. I applied it to the area, left a while, wiped and it was gone.

*Ease Of Use:*
Straight forward in all honesty. Dab onto the area with a clean MF, leave, remove with another MF.

Like an idiot, I was in a rush, and forgot to take a picture of the tar before hand! Here is the area with Tarmalade applied










Wiped









After









Wing done with Tarmalade, door done with other "well known" product





*Finish:*
This seemed to leave a little protection behind. Either that, or didn't strip any existing protection (see video above)

*Durability:*
N/A

*Value:*
£15.99 may seem a lot, especially when you think you can get other "well known" tar removes in bulk for similar price. However, this does come across as more efficient as instead of spraying about 500ml per "session", and a lot of it runs down the car, you dab on where you need, and it sticks there.

*Overall DW Rating:* 85%









*Conclusion:*
Tricky one this. When I read about it on here, I was a bit doubtful of it. Nothing towards Dodo Juice (I love their products), but it was more of a case of the idea of "rubbing" a product over an area that still isn't fully clean (if it was, you wouldn't need this product ). However, instead of "rubbing", you just gently "dab" the product on

The reason it only gets an 8 star is due to the time. It would take a lot longer to apply this to a whole car than say just a spray on product. Also, with this you are relying on your eyes seeing the tar, where as a spray product will get everything within the "target" area, even spots you can't see.

I would be happy to use this again though, especially on big lumps of tar, where sometimes a spray product may need several hits

Thankyou to Dodo Juice for supplying this product for reviewing. If you are interested in purchasing this, please visit: http://www.dodojuice.com


----------

